# [Wet Thumb Forum]-need to use some of the pics from this forum



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

hi, my name is baruch mor and im building the first planted tank site and forum in israel. the site will be in hebrew (our language) and im going to place there a lot of database from my personal knowledge and a lot of data i got from all of u guys. i would like to ask the permission of AB and all of u guys to use some of the pictures u addad to the forums. 
my site is not a commercial site! 
thanks


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

hi, my name is baruch mor and im building the first planted tank site and forum in israel. the site will be in hebrew (our language) and im going to place there a lot of database from my personal knowledge and a lot of data i got from all of u guys. i would like to ask the permission of AB and all of u guys to use some of the pictures u addad to the forums. 
my site is not a commercial site! 
thanks


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You can use any of the pics from my own personal gallery if you provide a link to my WEB site. As far as any pics from this forum, you will need to ask the author directly.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks robert, ive allready asked a few memebers. AB will be the first link in my web site


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I would be honored if you or any one thought my pics where good enough to be used. Sure use any of my pics. If you need some you don't see ask. I have my own pics of all the plants I have grown.

Hawk


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks Hawk


----------

